# Mayones VS Skervesen VS RAN VS Vik



## AVfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Which is the best custom shop?! post your opinion here, help me pick my next guitar


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jul 8, 2013)

Vik's waitlist is currently closed


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jul 8, 2013)

Mayones for the quality, Skervesen for the price, Ran Guitars for the full custom route.


----------



## Curt (Jul 8, 2013)

Mayones, hands down. If you aren't going for a superstrat shape, consider Ran.


----------



## AVfan (Jul 8, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> Vik's waitlist is currently closed


 
I had no idea...


----------



## AVfan (Jul 8, 2013)

Curt said:


> Mayones, hands down. If you aren't going for a superstrat shape, consider Ran.


 Mayones certainly seems to be making a place for its name in the next generation of big guitar brands.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 8, 2013)

They're all great shops. RAN has some history as a "copy maker," but their quality was never in doubt. Also, once upon a time, Mayones had some QC problems, but they've also long since remedied that. The whispers I've heard on that subject predate me joining this forum.

Prefacing this statement by saying I've never even _touched_ a guitar made by any of these shops, ViK appears to be the highest quality, with Mayones following suit. Really though, they're all great, so you'd probably be totally happy with any of their output.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jul 8, 2013)

Of those I've only played a Skervesen, and it is awesome (potential of slight bias as it's mine ). I would not hesitate to order from them. However, I would love to try out all of those others, you likely would not regret whichever choice you make.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 8, 2013)

Of the 4 you mentioned, Vik is the best


----------



## Curt (Jul 8, 2013)

I would've recommended Vik, but I am not keen on recommending gear I haven't played. But I will say, not a singe Vik owner I have seen has been at all disappointed in the end product.


----------



## decoy205 (Jul 8, 2013)

Didn't the Skervesen guys work for Mayones? I'm guessing you wont have a quality issue with them. Out of these three id pick Skervesen right now. Good quality good build time and good price. That wont stay the same for long. I'm guessing the wait time will increase for them as their orders increase.

I'd also throw in Blackwater guitars. Aaron seems to be doing some great work.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 8, 2013)

Vik isn't a custom shop either, he's a single luthier who does absolutely everything on his own so he would be in an entirely different category.


----------



## TIBrent (Jul 8, 2013)

Mayo if you want consistency (they wont send over a guitar with something wrong off or misplaced), Skerv if you want cool customized options at an affordable price with a decent wait time, & Vik if you are a dreamer with a deep pocket & a heavy wallet. Vik is the best though hands down


----------



## iloki (Jul 8, 2013)

The Skervesen guys did indeed used to work for Mayones. 

Vik is definitely the best luthier on your list, but as others have said, he's not taking orders atm. Mayones, well, they're Mayones, 'nuff said.

Skervesen? I've just had a build finished with them and will be on its way to me very shortly, I can tell you they're customer service is second to none and they are very open to new ideas and will definitely work with you to get you what you want 

Ran - I've seen some amazing stuff and I don't think I've ever heard anybody say anything even remotely negative about them.

My vote goes to Skervesen, mostly because they're the only custom shop I have any direct contact with  lol


----------



## FAiRLiGHT (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't ask, buy one of each !


----------



## Chuck (Jul 8, 2013)

FAiRLiGHT said:


> Don't ask, buy one of each !



Yeah! Don't ask for free opinions! Spend $15,000 and 2 years waiting instead!


----------



## Lotra (Jul 8, 2013)

By the price range , high end quality, delivery dates and inovating designs, I would recomend Skervensen......


----------



## AVfan (Jul 8, 2013)

How long are the waits on skervesen customs?


----------



## Jlang (Jul 9, 2013)

around 4 months I believe.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 9, 2013)

I own two Skervesens from different points in their history, and I can confirm that they've upped their quality since their early days. Still not quite to the level of insane perfection that Vik and Mayones do, but much much more flexible in terms of price, options, and build times.


----------



## AVfan (Jul 9, 2013)

how much is the average guys custom skervesen in comparison to a mayones?


----------



## jahosy (Jul 9, 2013)

Email Skervesen at [email protected] to get a quote!  

Pricewise a Skervesen 7FF (neck thru) and a standard Mayones 7FF is pretty similar, only difference is you get more options with a Skervesen (access to most woods, finishes, pickups, neck & body profile, etc) Looking at getting a 7FF myself from either builders but more swayed towards Skervesen as they offer a 25'-26' fan and Mayones only does 25.5' to 27'. 

Quality wise you can definitely trust on the consistency of a Mayones.  Skervesen are pretty new and there were apparently some minor finishes / binding issues with their earlier builds (as pointed out in this forum) but seemed to have ironed out those concerns recently. 

So between the two, it really boils down to how important customization is to you, or a production Regius 7FF is good enough. I own a Regius 6, and have two skervesen on the way so should have a better idea on how the skervys hold up  

Good luck!

*EDIT: Sorry street price for a Mayones 7FF is more!


----------



## Cloudy (Jul 9, 2013)

ViK and Mayones for sure.

Not to discredit Ran/Skervesen, they're both great and a lot more affordable.


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 9, 2013)

What about blackwater? ive seen some cool ass shit come out of there. Like poly's superstrat with the mountain inlays.


----------



## Jlang (Jul 9, 2013)

donray1527 said:


> What about blackwater? ive seen some cool ass shit come out of there. Like poly's superstrat with the mountain inlays.



Absolutely, but Aaron's shop has been open for a much shorter amount of time from the said companies ; and considering he is doing it by himself I believe he is only on his 4th or 5th build cycle for actual customers, but don't quote me on that. Not that there is anything wrong with that, hes just much lesser known.


----------



## AVfan (Jul 10, 2013)

jahosy said:


> Email Skervesen at [email protected] to get a quote!
> 
> Pricewise a Skervesen 7FF (neck thru) and a standard Mayones 7FF is pretty similar, only difference is you get more options with a Skervesen (access to most woods, finishes, pickups, neck & body profile, etc) Looking at getting a 7FF myself from either builders but more swayed towards Skervesen as they offer a 25'-26' fan and Mayones only does 25.5' to 27'.
> 
> ...


 yeah the viks are way out of my price range, and everyone on here seems to think mayones is the best . I think skervesens are really cool and theres much more you can pick and choose with. I just want the most durable and playable instrument lol.


----------



## Jlang (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you thought about going for the production strandberg?


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 11, 2013)

If I may say, Vik makes absolutely sick looking guitars, and Mayones Regius is a top quality model. Ran is more affordable and has been very consistent for several years.


----------



## Workhorse (Jul 11, 2013)

AVfan said:


> yeah the viks are way out of my price range, and everyone on here seems to think mayones is the best . I think skervesens are really cool and theres much more you can pick and choose with. I just want the most durable and playable instrument lol.



If a VIK is out of your price range, I would check ran guitars.

https://www.facebook.com/RanGuitars?fref=ts

I played one and theyre absolutely fantastic guitars, wish I could afford one. Very customizable and still not that expensive, excellent quality guitar.


----------



## AVfan (Jul 11, 2013)

a custom strandberg inst really that expensive actually


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 12, 2013)

AVfan said:


> a custom strandberg inst really that expensive actually



Yeah my fully loaded Varberg 7 only quotes at around 6K


----------



## kchay (Jul 12, 2013)

Out of those chosen, I've actually been leaning towards Skeversens. Although, they're all great instruments in their own right.


----------



## Casper777 (Jul 12, 2013)

I had the same dilemna... 

So finally I ordered one of each LOL

well not a Mayones but a Vik, a Ran, a Skervesen and a Black Water ) 

in like 12 months, I can do a comparative review about these 4!!


----------



## Hajtosek (Jul 12, 2013)

I would recommend Blackat guitars quality similar to skervesen. Both uber awesome.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 13, 2013)

Mayones > Vik > Ran > Skervesen 

Just how I see it.


----------



## Zado (Jul 13, 2013)

Avoid Mayones,'cause I won't accept any NGD:Regius thread anytime soon


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jul 13, 2013)

I would suggest Black Water guitars. A few of the locals here have pulled the trigger on a few and they seem pretty damn good. 

Home - Black Water Guitars

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/243310-ngd-lifting-lid-black-water-guitars.html


----------



## Viginez (Jul 13, 2013)

fancy specs don't make superior guitars

just compare for example the pickup routes on these two












imo not the same level in terms of precision

mayo > ran >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> skerv

just my


----------



## Jakke (Jul 13, 2013)

Own a Ran, absolutely killer instrument, acoustically loud as hell. Dariusz who owns the company is a great guy to work with, very dedicated to each customer's satisfaction.


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 15, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Yeah my fully loaded Varberg 7 only quotes at around 6K



Yeah my Strandberg is looking to be up around 6 - 7k......


----------

